# Windows 10 Mail mit AOl macht ärger



## Zinne89 (20. Februar 2021)

Hey Leute,

nutze Windows 10 Mail nun macht das aber ärger mit einem Meiner Aol Acc. ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht was Google hergibt aber ohne Erfolg.... vll. habt ihr noch ein Paar Tipps für mich ach ja und ich nutze noch eine AOl Mailadresse, diese funktioniert einwandfrei...

Versucht habe ich:

- Windows Store Apps Problembehandlung 
- Account entfernt und wieder hinzugefügt (mehrmals)
- Imap per Hand angelegt (mehrmals)

ja und jetzt gehen mir die Ideen aus....

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2021)

Was funktioniert konkret nicht mit dem Zugang?
Kannst Du Dich nicht einloggen?


----------



## Zinne89 (20. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was funktioniert konkret nicht mit dem Zugang?
> Kannst Du Dich nicht einloggen?


Ja genau ich kann nicht auf meine Mails zugreifen


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2021)

Mit welchem Programm fragst Du die emails ab?


----------



## Zinne89 (20. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm fragst Du die emails ab?


Wie oben im Beitrag steht Windows 10 Mail


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2021)

Teste doch mal den Thunderbird:
https://www.thunderbird.net/de/  .
Herunterladen, installieren, starten.

Dann gehst Du zu: Extras - Konteneinstellungen - Kontenaktionen - email-Konto hinzufügen.
Dort gibst Du Kontenname, email-Adresse und Passwort ein.

Thunderbird prüft das und bei richtiger Eingabe sollte das sofort funktionieren.
Das kannst Du testen mit Abrufen -Klick aufs Konto.

Es kann sein, daß AOL  ein EXTRA-Passwort für die Abholung von emails vergibt (macht die Telekom auch) und daß man die Abholung von emails mit NICHT-AOL-Programmen extra erlauben muß (schau ich noch mal nach).

Das muß man beachten und sollte auch bei AOL stehen.

Hier die Anleitung von AOL:
https://hilfe.aol.de/articles/aol-m...cBMz4u3IkMQMWemj_jpQwum81jm9QUOhiF1bf3G4GHcdg  .

Hier noch mal ausgeschrieben:


Spoiler: AOL IMAP mit Mozilla Thunderbird



*AOL IMAP mit Mozilla Thunderbird*


Beim erstmaligen Starten von Mozilla Thunderbird öffnet sich der Konten-Assistent.
Ansonsten klicken Sie im Menü Extras auf Konten... und klicken auf den Button Konto hinzufügen....
Markieren Sie E-Mail-Konto.
Klicken Sie auf Weiter >.
Tragen Sie Ihren Namen und Ihre vollständige AOL-eMail-Adresse ein und bestätigen Sie mitWeiter.
Markieren SieIMAP als Server und tragen Sie die Namen der Server ein:
Eingangs-Server: imap.de.aol.com für @aol-com-Adressen bzw. imap.aim.com für @aim.com- und @aol.de-Adressen.
Ausgangs-Server: smtp.de.aol.com für @aol-com-Adressen bzw. smtp.aim.com für @aim.com- und @aol.de-Adressen.
Die Serveradressen für Pop3 lauten pop.aol.com bzw. pop.aim.com.
Bestätigen Sie mit Weiter >.
Tragen Sie bei Posteingang-Server Benutzername Ihren AOL-Namen ein und bestätigen Sie mitWeiter.
Geben Sie dann dem neuen Konto einen Namen. Vorgeschlagen wird Ihre eMail-Adresse. Dies können Sie jedoch auch ändern.
Bestätigen Sie mit Weiter >.
Ihre Angaben werden nun zusammengefasst.
Ist alles korrekt, schließen Sie mit Fertig stellen die Einrichtung ab.
Öffnen Sie im Menü *Extras *den Punkt *Konten*....
Klicken Sie links auf Postausgang-Server (SMTP).
Klicken Sie rechts auf den Button *Bearbeiten*....
Die Einstellungen des SMP-Servers öffnen sich.
Tragen Sie bei Port: 465 ein:

Wahlweise können Sie SSL bei Verschlüsselte Verbindung verwenden: aktivieren.
Klicken Sie auf *OK*.
Schließen Sie das Fenster *Konten *auch mit *OK*.
Sobald Sie eMail abholen möchten, werden Sie nach Ihrem Passwort gefragt. Geben Sie dann Ihr AOL-Passwort ein.


----------



## Zinne89 (20. Februar 2021)

Ich würde gerne bei Windows 10 Mail bleiben , weil mir das gut taugt aber leider macht die eine Mailadresse seit Tagen Probleme, die zweite geht witziger weise einwandfrei.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. Februar 2021)

Das hatte ich letztens auch, AOL verlangt nun für Drittanbieter Apps wie zum Beispiel WIN10 ein extra Passwort.
Dafür musst du dich bei AOL einloggen und dort unter Profil bei Accountsicherheit ein APP Passwort (Andere APP) erstellen.

Das dann bei Win10 eingeben und dann geht es, kann  allerdings einbisschen dauern bis Win10 das akzeptiert.
Also ich musste das mehrmals probieren, irgendwann ging es aber dann.


----------



## Zinne89 (20. Februar 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich letztens auch, AOL verlangt nun für Drittanbieter Apps wie zum Beispiel WIN10 ein extra Passwort.
> Dafür musst du dich bei AOL einloggen und dort unter Profil bei Accountsicherheit ein APP Passwort (Andere APP) erstellen.
> 
> Das dann bei Win10 eingeben und dann geht es, kann  allerdings einbisschen dauern bis Win10 das akzeptiert.
> Also ich musste das mehrmals probieren, irgendwann ging es aber dann.


Danke dir,  werde es gleich versuchen, seltsam nur das bei dem anderen ACC das kein Thema ist....


Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich letztens auch, AOL verlangt nun für Drittanbieter Apps wie zum Beispiel WIN10 ein extra Passwort.
> Dafür musst du dich bei AOL einloggen und dort unter Profil bei Accountsicherheit ein APP Passwort (Andere APP) erstellen.
> 
> Das dann bei Win10 eingeben und dann geht es, kann  allerdings einbisschen dauern bis Win10 das akzeptiert.
> Also ich musste das mehrmals probieren, irgendwann ging es aber dann.


Hat funktioniert besten Dank!!!


----------

